# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  احياء لكنهم في نظر القانون اموات

## وميض العراقي

وفاة مفقود/ مسرحية قانونية /ذات فصل واحد 
شخوص المسرحية
1/المدعية
2/كاتب الضبط/
2/ممثل رعاية القاصرين
3/الشهود
4/المنادي
5/القاضي 6/المحامون عددهم اثنان
المنظر /يتوسط خشبة المسرح غرفة كبيرة فيها كرسي القاضي ومنضدته على المنضدة زرار(دكمة جرس) (ميز) امام المنضدة في داخل الغرفة( نصف تخم) قنفة للجلوس وعلى يمين المنضدة كرسي .
القاضي/يدخل إلى الغرفة يجلس على الكرسي ينظر إلى ساعته ثم يدوس على الزرار (يرن الجرس) يدخل المنادي.
المنادي/نعم سيدي القاضي .
القاضي /أين كاتب الضبط.
المنادي/في غرفته في غرفته سيدي القاضي.
القاضي/اذهب أليه وقل له فليجلب الدعاوي ويأتني على الفور.
المنادي/نعم سيدي القاضي .يحرج من الباب باب الدخول الى المسرح على يسار القاضي.
القاضي/ينضر إلى ساعته . في هذه الإثناء يدخل المحامون.
المحامون/مساء الخير أستاذ .
القاضي/مساء النور.يجلسان على الكنبة .يدخل كاتب الضبط يحمل عددا من الفايلات تنتظمن دعاوي المواطنين.
كاتب الضبط /إلى القاضي صباح الخير أستاذ .
القاضي/صباح النور.يجلس على الكرسي ويقوم بترتيب الدعاوي .
القاضي/إلى كاتب الضبط كم عدد الدعاوي.
كاتب الضبط/عشرون دعوى. 
القاضي/ماهية أول دعوى/
كاتب الضبط/إثبات وفاة مفقود.في هذه الإثناء يتدخل احد المحامين الجالسين أستاذ إلى القاضي أستاذ 
القاضي/نعم 
المحامي/لما لاترى دعا وينا أولا فنحنو محامون ومرتبطون بعمل بمحاكم أخرى.
القاضي /لا لا نرى الدعاوي حسب التسلسل و.*يأخذ* أول دعوى بين يديه وثم يدوس على زرار الجرس.
المنادي/يدخل نعم أستاذ/ نادي لي على المدعية فلانة بنت فلان. حاضر استاذ ويخرج ينادي المدعية فلانة بنت فلان فلانة بنت فلان. ثم تدخل المدعية.
المدعية/نعم سيدي.
القاضي/ينظر إليها قفي على يميني على يميني.
المدعية/حاضر أستاذ تقف على اليمين.
القاضي/إلى كاتب الضبط افتتح محضر الضبط وثبت مااقوله أليك .
كاتب الضبط حاضر أستاذ. 
القاضي/إلى المدعية أعطني هوية الأحوال الشخصية العائدة لكي.
المدعية /حاضر أستاذ تبرز له الهوية.
القاضي/إلى المدعية مااسمك .
المدعية/فلانة بنت فلان
القاضي /يضع ألهويه على المنضدة (الميز )ويقول إلى كاتب الضبط ثبت تشكلت المحكمة ونودي على الطرفين فحضرت المدعية بالذات المعرفة بهوية الأحوال المدنية المرقمة ك الصادرة من مديرية الأحوال المدنية في ن صحيفة م سجل ل كما نودي على المدعى عليه مدير عام القاصرين اضافة لوصيفته ثم يدوس على أزرار الجرس يدخل المنادي.
المنادي/نعم أستاذ.
القاضي/نادلي على ممثل رعاية القاصرين .
المنادي /حاضر أستاذ.يخرج مناديا ممثل رعاية القاصرين ممثل رعاية القاصرين. يدخل ممثل رعاية القاصرين السلام عليكم مرحبا أستاذ.
القاضي/إلى ممثل رعاية القاصرين لايجوز السلام على المحكمة أثناء المرافعة يااستاذ.
ممثل رعاية القاصرين /عفوا عفوا أستاذ.ومن ثم يقف على يسار القاضي
القاضي /إلى كاتب الضبط ثبت فحضر وكيله الموظف الحقوقي أعطني وكالتك إلى ممثل رعاية القاصرين .يحرج ممثل رعاية القاصرين من حقيبته التي يحملها معه وكالته ويعطيها للقاضي. القاضي يضع الوكالة بين يديه ينضر أليها يقرئها ثم يقول لكاتب الضبط ثبت بموجب الوكالة العامة المرقمة ج الصادرة من مدير عام القاصرين /قسم الشؤون ألقانونيه والمخول فيها كافة الصلاحيات أعيدت أليه بعد الاطلاع ومن ثم يعيدها أليه ويعيد هوية الأخوال المدنية إلى المدعية
ويقول للكاتب ثبت وبوشر بالمرافعة الحضورية العلنية .إلى المدعية ماهية مبرزاتكي فبهذه الدعوى يافلانة وهل لديكي حجة حجر وقيمومة على زوجك المفقود .
المدعية/ نعم أستاذ هذه حجة الحجر تعطيها للقاضي.
القاضي/إلى الكاتب ثبت أبرزت حجة الحجر والقيمومة المرقمة ع في خ والصادرة من هذه المحكمة والمتضمنة تنصيب المدعية قيمة على زوجها المفقود ربطت باضبارة الدعوى .يسال المدعية كيف فقد زوجك .
المدعية/في ذات يوم من الأيام وفي أيام الطائفية العينة خرج زوجي للعمل لجلب لقمة العيش لي ولأطفالي ولم يعد حتى يومنا هذا.صدقني ياستاذ منعته من الخروج لكنه لم يكترث بكلامي قال لي ان لم اخرج للعمل من الذي سيطعمنا إنا وأنتي وأطفالنا سيموت ابننا الرضيع (عبدا لله)ان لم اجلب له الحليب. انهالت بالبكاء كنت اسعد إنسانة في هذا الكون وبعد رحيله أصبحت لاشيء .
القاضي/لديكي شهود.
المدعية /نعم أستاذ .
القاضي/هل اتو معكي.
المدعية/نعم أستاذ/
القاضي/وما الذي إدراكي بأننا نحتاج إلى شهود .
المدعية/ كاتب العرائض قال لي بان دعواي تحتاج إلى شهود .
القاضي/ ممتاز ان لكتاب العرائض أصبحت خبرة قانونية بسبب عملهم بالقرب من المحكمة.مااسماء الشهود.
المدعية فلان وفلان.
القاضي/يدوس على زرار الجرس يدخل المنادي نعم أستاذ .
القاضي/انده لي على الشاهد الأول فلان الفلاني.
المنادي/نعم أستاذ.يخرج كعادته ينادي فلان ابن فلان. يدخل الشاهد الأول .
الشاهد/نعم أستاذ 
القاضي/اانت فلان الفلاني
الشاهد/نعم أستاذ
القاضي أعطني هويتك
الشاهد/ يعطي للقاضي هويته.
القاضي/ إلى كاتب الضبط ثبت هويته بنفس الطريقة التي ثبت بها هوية المدعي.
كاتب الضبط/حاضر أستاذ.يثبت هويته ويعيده إليه .
القاضي.إلى الشاهد اين تسكن وماهر عملك. 
الشاهد/اسكن في ج وعملي معلم .
القاضي/هل تعرف المدعية.
الشاهد/نعم تسكن بالقرب من داري .
القاضي/ثبت ياكاتب الضبط كل الأسئلة والأجوبة. ويقول إلى الشاهد بعد أن يقف ضع يدك يضع الشاهد يده على القرءان قل اقسم بالله العظيم ان اشهد بالصدق في هذه الإثناء يقف جميع المتواجدين في الغرفة احتراما للقسم يردد الشاهد القسم ومن ثم يرفع يده بعد أداء اليمين يجلس القاضي. هل ان زوج المدعية مفقود.
الشاهد نعم أستاذ. 
القاضي /تحدث لي .
الشاهد/بتاريخ خرج زوج المدعية فلان الفلاني من داره الواقعة في ي ذاهبا الى العمل كعادته لحة ولم يعد منذ ذلك اليوم وسمعنا بأنه تم اختطافه على يد جماعات مسلحة اقتادته إلى مكان مجهول ولم نراه بعدها.
القاضي/هل لديك شهادة أو أقوال أخرى .
أل شاهد /كلا سيدي القاضي يوقع أمام اسمه في محضر الضبط ويخرج .
القاضي/يدوس على زرار الجرس يدخل المنادي.
المنادي/نعم أستاذ يخرج كعادته ينادي على الشاهد الثاني فلان الفلاني
الشاهد الثاني/يدخل نعم أستاذ تثبت هويته بنفس الطريقة التي ثبت بها هوية الشاهد الأول وكذلك يؤدي اليمين بنفس الطريقة وتثبت شهادته بنفس الطريقة لمطابقتها لاقوال الشاهد الأول.
القاضي/ إلى المدعية مالذي تريدين قوله ألان 
المدعية/أريد وفات زوجي المفقود.
القاضي/إلى كاتب الضبط ثبت لقد أجابت المدعية لقد ثبت للمحكمة صحة الادعاء لذا اطلب الحكم بما جاء في عريضة الدعوى والحكم بوفاة المفقود.
القاضي/إلى ممثل رعاية القاصرين ماهو جوابك .
ممثل رعاية القاصرين/اطلب من محكمتكم المحترمة الإذن لي بالاطلاع على حجة القيمومة . 
القاضي/ نعم اطلع عليها. يأخذ ممثل رعاية القاصرين الحجة ويطلع عليها.
ممثل رعاية القاصرين/اطلب رد الدعوى وذلك لعدم مضي المدة القانونية على تاريخ صدور حجة القيمومة الذي اعتبر مبدأ للإعلان عن حالة الفقدان وفق ماستقر عليه قضاء محكمة التميز مؤخرااااا وأكدته المادة 87و93من قانون رعاية القاصرين والمدة أربع سنوات كما تعلم محكمتكم المحترمة.
الضبط القاضي/إلى كاتب ثبت ذلك ثبت كل ماقاله.
المدعية/أن طلبت ردها أولم تطلب فانا على يقين بان زوجي قد مات قتلوه الذين لا يخافون الله.ولكنه بنضرالقانون حي.
القاضي/قررت المحكمة تأجيل الدعوى لغرض التدقيق.
ضلام ضلام ضلام في المسرح

المؤلف
الناقد القانوني /وميض حامد الزبيري 
8/12/ 2013

----------


## عاصم

شكرا أستاذ وميض على المشاركة المفيدة 

تقبل مروري

 :Good:

----------

